# PSI variable speed conversion kit for harbor freight lathe



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

So i picked up this conversion kit from Penn State Industries. It does not state specifically in the literature that it fits my Harbor Freight 10×18 lathe but I think it is compatible. Has anyone fit one onto the HF lathe? Does it just bolt on or is there anythin more complicated?

Any comments on operation? Power? The motor appears to be quite smaller.

Could use advice. 
Thanks!


----------



## magaoitin (Oct 20, 2015)

I was looking at this for my Jet, but haven't bitten the bullet yet. If you look at the customer reviews on the PSI website about 1/4 of the 60 reviews state that it bolted right up to their HF 10×18's.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff, thanks. I read some of the Q/A s and got the idea that it was compatible. A couple of them said they used it on thier Rockler Excelsior lathe which is the same as the HF I am pretty sure. How similar is your Jet to the HF?

BTW if you are considering, you can get 10% off right now.


----------



## magaoitin (Oct 20, 2015)

They look nearly identical, apart from the on off switch. I have the Jet JWL-1220.

That added 10% off is what is tempting me right now.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I can only say I thought I saw someone here buy this for there HF lathe. Hope it works out for you. It would sure upgrade your lathe.


----------

